# RF31 Mill Drill



## Omnimill (Jan 30, 2010)

I've pretty much decided to get a Mill Drill (rather than something like an X3 or WM16) but wondered if there is a lot of difference between say: http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axminster-RF31-Vertical-Mill-Drill-21299.htm at over £1000 or this: http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axminster-ZX30M-Mill-Drill-719130.htm at around £200 less? If I remember correctly the *RF* _should_ mean that it's a Taiwanese Rhong Fu machine rather than a Chinese unit. Anyone know if the RF31 is likely to be better made than the ZX30M? Anyone else sell the RF31 in the UK?

Many thanks,

Vic.


----------



## Lew_Merrick_PE (Jan 30, 2010)

Vic,

I bought my mill/drill in 1974 as scrap from Jet Machinery. It had been dropped off a loading dock and was pretty badly broken up. A friend of mine who is a *WELDER* (that's capital letters and no smile) welded up the broken castings for me and I put it back together. The first thing I found was that the column was out of alignment to the table to the tune of (about) .015 in/foot. I remachined the socket and brought that back to true. I then found out that the Y-axis was out of true to the X-axis by about .010 in/foot. After rework, I brought that back to true.

I had assumed that these conditions were the result of the drop. It has turned out over the years that *most* mill/drill units suffer similar problems. [I have helped mill/drill owners "true up" eight of these units in the intervening years.] My experience, limited though it may be, is that Rhong Fu machines are *slightly better* than the general Korean/Chinese/Indian units -- but that rework is in order on every one of them that has passed through my hands.

Back in the mid-90's, a friend of mine bought the "top of the line" Rhong Fu mill/drill. The column was out of true by .027 in/foot and the Y-axis was out of true to the X-axis by .017 in/foot. [How *anyone* let's something like this leave their factory is a complete amazement to *me*!] He tried returning it for replacement (twice), but *both* of the "replacements" were similarly out of true (probably all from the same "lot"). 20 hours of work later, he could flycut a face and leave both "trace lines" in the finished (light) cut and square a piece within .001 inches in 6 inches of length.

I find this to be quite typical.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 30, 2010)

Vic,

I have a Taiwanese mill/drill of a similar size which I bought 2nd hand about 8 yrs ago. Maybe the original owner went through the trials and tribulations describe by Lew, if he did, he did not mention them. The biggest disadvantage is losing alignment moving the head up and down the round column. The biggest advantage over say an X3 is the overall weight and rigidity.

My machine has an optional extra set of pulleys between the motor and the spindle giving a speed range from 24 - 3275 rpm. If you buy a mill/drill, I would recommend you incorporate this option, especially if you make your own tooling from drillrod/silversteel. 

I am still amazed at how much the lower speeds are needed with hobby lathes and mills.

If I were rich and famous I would love a proper vertical milling machine with a knee but alas it ain't going to happen and I can't complain at the service I have had from my mill/drill.

Hope this helps.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## coldte (Jan 30, 2010)

Omnimill  said:
			
		

> I've pretty much decided to get a Mill Drill (rather than something like an X3 or WM16) but wondered if there is a lot of difference between say: http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axminster-RF31-Vertical-Mill-Drill-21299.htm at over £1000 or this: http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axminster-ZX30M-Mill-Drill-719130.htm at around £200 less? If I remember correctly the *RF* _should_ mean that it's a Taiwanese Rhong Fu machine rather than a Chinese unit. Anyone know if the RF31 is likely to be better made than the ZX30M? Anyone else sell the RF31 in the UK?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Vic.


Hi, The main difference between them apart from price is motor size and travel , a friend of mine has one and has been very pleased with it, i am afraid as usual its horses for courses and you get what you pay for !
coldte


----------



## Omnimill (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks very much for all your replies, I'll certainly bear this in mind before making my final decision! I've seen a few British built Harrisons up for sale recently so maybe I'll have to look at this option again. 

Vic.


----------



## Omnimill (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm looking at one of these perhaps, if I can find one locally (top picture): http://www.lathes.co.uk/harrisonmiller/page2.html they seem to go for around £700.

Vic.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a Rong Fu that looks similar to the one pictured. However, I bought it from Enco and it's blue instead of white. Also, mine has an R8 spindle taper. I see the one in the link you provided has an MT3 taper. I would be wary of that if it were me. An R8 taper has a lot more tooling available in my opinion. Anybody second that or is it just me? ;D

Chuck


----------



## tel (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I have nothing but good things to say about my RF30 - one of the best investments I've ever made.

Chuck, mine is a MT3 spindle, and that doesn't cause any problems - tho' the MT system is probably a lot more common over here.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 31, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Also, mine has an R8 spindle taper. I see the one in the link you provided has an MT3 taper. I would be wary of that if it were me. An R8 taper has a lot more tooling available in my opinion. Anybody second that or is it just me? ;D Chuck



I agree Ckuck! I started out on the same mill/drill you have. When I got the bridgeport, all the R8 tooling was usable. I am glad I started with the R8


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 1, 2010)

I already have some MT3 tooling and it seems to be readily available here. 

Vic.


----------



## Artie (Feb 1, 2010)

Ive a Heerless HM 46 (Hafco knock off) its quite a bit larger than the RF31, its gear driven and has a dovetail column and have found that it is spot on the money with regards alignment. Like Tel I use MT3 tooling and have no qualms about recomending it and have no problem getting my hands on tooling here in Aus. Its all a lot of opinion, what works for you is good for you... ;D If here is anything I would recommend..its a powerfeed... I absolutely love mine.






P.s. representative pic, not actually of my mchine but same beast


----------



## Artie (Feb 1, 2010)

oh and dont forget thr DRO and the VSD and the rotary table and indexing plates and and and.... mate you will soon learn that the mill is the CHEAP part of the purchase..... he he he... *beer*

BTW I also LOVE my RT.....


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 2, 2010)

I've just seen this and wonder when/if it will be available in the UK: http://www.siegind.com/product.php?id=78

Vic.


----------

